# Wife says I'm crap at kissing!



## psychocandy (Apr 28, 2008)

She wasnt nasty when she said this (although she has said a few times now!).

Dont know whether to laugh of be pissed off !!!! (BTW, been married 14 years together over 20!!)


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

psychocandy said:


> She wasnt nasty when she said this (although she has said a few times now!).
> 
> Dont know whether to laugh of be pissed off !!!! (BTW, been married 14 years together over 20!!)


So is she willing to give you some lesson in how she actually wants it done? Or is she just pulling your plonker?


----------



## InAPickle (Jun 4, 2010)

I don't see how she has waited over 20 years to tell you this! What on earth? You must not be THAT bad!


----------



## psychocandy (Apr 28, 2008)

I was thinking that. Maybe I'm out of practice !!!! LOL


----------



## Mal74 (Dec 24, 2009)

Not fair. She needs to tell you what's missing. Maybe you can also re-commit to intensive oral hygiene in case there are breath issues at play here. If you are willing to learn how she wants to be kissed, then I think you should sit down with her, ask her to show you what improvements she's looking for, and then tell her you are going to embark on a program of SERIOUS, REPEATED PRACTICE! 

Then do it!


----------



## RichTeller62 (Jun 8, 2010)

WoW, 20 yrs, that's a long time to keep something so sensual bottled up. I would agree with Inapickle. Although I was once told the same thing when I was younger. I looked on the net and found a great book. look at my homepage. Hope it helps


----------



## psychocandy (Apr 28, 2008)

RichTeller62 said:


> WoW, 20 yrs, that's a long time to keep something so sensual bottled up. I would agree with Inapickle. Although I was once told the same thing when I was younger. I looked on the net and found a great book. look at my homepage. Hope it helps


Not for 20 years. Apparently I used to be OK....


----------



## momof6girls (Jan 11, 2010)

just an added in put here,,,, i have been married 20 plus years and just the past year or so kissing not so good and i use to get wet with his kiss...

you get older you have bills you have kids or what ever i think we get lazy... he grew a mustache and hair looks good i guess but when we kiss i get the smell of what ever he just ate... nasty 

just saying at least she feels ok to tell you (you said she didn't say it mean) i think communication is great...

ok she said it... now ask her what changed let her tell you more maybe she was looking for a way to talk...?


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

Watch a good lesbian porno.

You'll never kiss a woman the same again.


----------

